# Cool shingles in standar/english size



## flatlander (Mar 4, 2010)

My customer wants "cool" rebate qualified reflective shingles. I'm going over an existing layer of shingles, and I need standard/english size. The reflective shingles I've found are all metric. Any ideas?


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

they make such a thing?


----------



## flatlander (Mar 4, 2010)

GAF Timberline Cool Series and Certainteed Landmark Solaris are two I've found.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Certainteed XT Star White.


----------



## flatlander (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, Grumpy. I need a pigmented shingles. We're looking for a brown shade. GAF has a technical bulletin about nesting metric over english. Any thoughts?


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

Why the Hell would a custumer pay the huge upgrade for these shingles and then cheap out with a go over ???

Rooferjim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Nick Tomich (Feb 11, 2010)

Owens Corning shasta white also qualify for the tax credit fyi.

p.s. they turn to shasta gray after 2 years though lol


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

flatlander said:


> Any thoughts?


 Tear it off.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

RooferJim said:


> Why the Hell would a custumer pay the huge upgrade for these shingles and then cheap out with a go over ???
> 
> Rooferjim
> www.jbennetteroofing.com


Certainteed has a standard 3 tab (star white) and a standard 30 year architectural (silver birch or something like that) that cost the same price as any other color within that price range. Though the solaris do cost more, they are rated as a lifetime shingle and only slightly more than the landmark lifetime. 

I find that when comparing a landmark 30 to a solaris, on an average house with my added profit, it's about the same as what the government is going to give back, therefore the upgrade is free but the owner benefits from the energy savings.

Being that I have done one steep slope lay over since I started my company, I would be highly encouraing the customer to tear off. I don't care what product they install as a lay over it's not going to last longer than 20 years. Why put a life time shingle? Screw that.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Certainteed has a standard 3 tab (star white) and a standard 30 year architectural (silver birch or something like that) that cost the same price as any other color within that price range. Though the solaris do cost more, they are rated as a lifetime shingle and only slightly more than the landmark lifetime.
> 
> I find that when comparing a landmark 30 to a solaris, on an average house with my added profit, it's about the same as what the government is going to give back, therefore the upgrade is free but the owner benefits from the energy savings.
> 
> Being that I have done one steep slope lay over since I started my company, I would be highly encouraing the customer to tear off. I don't care what product they install as a lay over it's not going to last longer than 20 years. Why put a life time shingle? Screw that.


You have done one layer since you started your business,
I have done a dozen since I started mine in 94', so I think it's safe to say we both believe tear offs are better.
I how ever disagree when roofers say the reason for that is because lay-overs don't last/work.
All the lay overs I have installed since 94' are still intact and holding up find and the 25 year 3-tab I installed on my home over 20 years ago "lay over" is also still intact and never leaked/blew off/curled up/burnt out, etc.

There's a difference between nailing shingles over an existing roof and installing a lay-over.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree sly, the biggest reason I don't do a layover is primarily because of ice shield concerns and if I am going to tear up part of a roof to install ice shield, then reshingle that part before laying the whole thing over... well I will just do a compelte tear off. Furthermore, if someone wants a layover that usually means they want to go cheap. I can't compete with cheap, because they are just going to shingle over shingle, where as I am going to want to replace flashings and improve ventilation. But we've discussed this before. 

When it came to my house, I was torn between a lay over and a tear off because of money reasons... but I was having ice problems even though I had grace improperly installed by the previous roofers, they also did the valleys wrong and didn't replace the chimney flashings. So for me the decision was to tear it off even though I didn't really have the money to do it, I found it some how. So I do understand why people want lay overs, they don't fit with my core strategy of trying to be the "best" layovers aren't the "best" so I do try to avoid them.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> I agree sly, the biggest reason I don't do a layover is primarily because of ice shield concerns and if I am going to tear up part of a roof to install ice shield, then reshingle that part before laying the whole thing over... well I will just do a compelte tear off. Furthermore, if someone wants a layover that usually means they want to go cheap. I can't compete with cheap, because they are just going to shingle over shingle, where as I am going to want to replace flashings and improve ventilation. But we've discussed this before.
> 
> When it came to my house, I was torn between a lay over and a tear off because of money reasons... but I was having ice problems even though I had grace improperly installed by the previous roofers, they also did the valleys wrong and didn't replace the chimney flashings. So for me the decision was to tear it off even though I didn't really have the money to do it, I found it some how. So I do understand why people want lay overs, they don't fit with my core strategy of trying to be the "best" layovers aren't the "best" so I do try to avoid them.


Yeah most people are trying to save money or simply have no funds available for a re-roof and some like land lords simply don't care enough to spend the few extra bucks.

In my case, I was working in Texas and only coming home once a month for four/five days at a time so I chose a 1 1/2 day lay-over rather than spending 3 days of my home time doing a tear off.
The story is a lot longer and more detailed, but, that's the jest of it.

I have done two lay-overs in which the home owners figured they could put one layer of waste in a land fill now, or two layers later.
I can surely appreciate people trying to make a difference in the environment, both those home owners elected to go with "so called" life time shingles.
Certainteed's presidential shakes and GAF's cap stone,
both installed over top a 20 year 3-tab which was the norm for most all new construction homes in my area up to the early/mid 90's.


----------



## kimboy (Apr 29, 2011)

Why the Hell would a custumer pay the huge upgrade for these shingles and then cheap out with a go over ???


----------

